# Antique glass beads



## Ann M. (Mar 16, 2020)

While recently cleaning drug store bottles and antique medicine tins, I've been surprised to find several contained very old glass beads. I've found beautiful glass teardrop beads in cobalt blue; some silver beads in the original tiny bottle: "Pocahontas beads"; some are a deep lilac and appear to be a type of "layered" necklace; some are yellow, some clear; some tiny black and tiny white mixed together in an antique box of glass photography plates; and I found a string of reddish trade beads. They're beautiful but I can't find any information on any of them. Would appreciate all thoughts!


----------



## embe (Mar 17, 2020)

Hard to say, they could span quite a range of dates and over the years sometimes they get mixed in with other old beads, broken necklaces, etc.  Some pictures would help, but even then may not be definitive.


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 19, 2020)

Thanks for your reply! Most dealers don't know much about glass beads, I've found. The provenance I have is pretty accurate in terms of dating them. All are from attic of family homestead. It was interesting that everything was in distinct "layers" starting with 1920's....ending with mid to late 1800's. You're right: two sets are clearly from particialy intact necklaces (1920's-1940's). Rest were in old tins and small dated boxes from the late 1800's. Appear to be remaining/extras from sewing projects or left from the inventory of the general store in Springfield, IL. Trade beads are intact string and included in 1800's "layer".
Will take some photos.


----------

